# Identification required.



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Hi All.
Can someone confirm if this is a female Siskin?.
The bird was quite far and so this image is a 100% crop, rezzed up 300% and sharpened. It was taken in my garden yesterday as she/he stopped for a drink at my pond.










Canon EOS 1Ds MKIII + EF 500mm f/4 L IS - ISO 200 - 1/800 sec - f/4 - Ec = -0.3 step hand held

Any help with the identification of the bird will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Don't know my c0cks from my hens when it comes to birds I'm afraid, but that is a cracking shot :thumb:


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes it is, and a very nice shot of it as well, the recent cold weather has brought them back into peoples garden searching for food


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

you might like this place matey

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=91

nice shot btw!

drew


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

If you get stuck in the future have a look at this.

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdidentifier/

S


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.
I was almost sure it was a Siskin but, the bird was ever so slightly different from my reference book description I could not be 100%.
This is the first one I've ever seen in my garden. So it caught my eye big time.

@ Buckas
if you like that site then you are going to love this one.
Again, I thank you all for the info this one is now twitched.:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

ShibbySi said:


> If you get stuck in the future have a look at this.
> 
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdidentifier/
> 
> S


I love that little program, great help iv used it a couple of time.

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/s/siskin/index.asp#

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - a Siskin, and I love the exposure and colours in your shot. Really nailed it :thumb:

we had one the exact same on one of our feeders yesterday as well. Not quite as much colour as that one though...


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> yep - a Siskin, and I love the exposure and colours in your shot. Really nailed it :thumb:
> 
> we had one the exact same on one of our feeders yesterday as well. Not quite as much colour as that one though...


More likely to be a Juvenile, they lack the colour of the adults.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> yep - a Siskin, and I love the exposure and colours in your shot. Really nailed it :thumb:
> 
> we had one the exact same on one of our feeders yesterday as well. Not quite as much colour as that one though...


Hi Bigpikle.
Thanks for the praise dude much appreciated.
To add impact, the image was doctored a tad.
The colours of the bird on your feeder are probably about right.


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

no clue on what birdie it is but....love the Photo mate!!!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shot! :thumb:


----------

